# Kurt Rambis new coach of Timberwolves



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Kurt Rambis was seen boarding a plane Wednesday morning to meet again with Minnesota Timberwolves officials, a strong sign that the Lakers' assistant coach will be hired to coach the Timberwolves.
> 
> Rambis has already had a second interview with Minnesota, and the only step left is to talk with team owner Glen Taylor, who has said publicly he would be the final part in the decision-making process.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*

The Wolves are going from McHale to the guy he clotheslined. That's like if Sprewell was their coach and then they switched to PJ Carlesimo.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*

Update: Rambis signs deal with T'Wolves


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The next Jim Cleamons? haha naw think he'll do better.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*



RollWithEm said:


> The Wolves are going from McHale to the guy he clotheslined. That's like if Sprewell was their coach and then they switched to PJ Carlesimo.



you were thinking back to the 84 finals weren't you and he did clothesline rambis I agree


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Obviously the most qualified of all the candidates. The dude has won 8 titles and did a pretty decent job in his brief stint a while ago as Lakers head coach. I really think the T-Wolves players will love and greatly respect this guy.

I'm not exactly sure why he took this job (definitely the right choice to take it over the Kings job, though), considering that the Lakers' coaching position will likely be available next summer. Nonetheless, I wish him the absolute best of luck in Minnesota, except for when he plays the Lakers.


----------

